# Palace Edwardian Theatre



## Lone Explorer (Sep 17, 2006)

This charming theatre was built at the beginning of the 20th century, opening to the public in 1912, and has been a successful theatre for most of its life. Managed by the Theatre Trust until 1999, the Theatre originally had just one auditorium, with a raked stage and three seating areas (stalls, circle and gallery). This was altered in the 1990’s to provide the x Studio, a small auditorium, and improved bar facilities. 

Between the two world wars, the theatre mainly presented touring ballet and repertory companies that included many famous stars of the day. The Theatre was forced to close in 2005.























_Update _- In the local paper. The Palace Edwardian Theatre 600 seater reopened


----------

